# Question about sending pictures online



## Dahlia (Dec 21, 2008)

I was having a conversation the other day and the question came up about sending sexually explicit pictures online to someone you don't know. 
Is this illegal? 

Just curious.

(And in anticipation of the question....No, it's not me doing the sending )


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Simple question 

Just how stupid are you ?????


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Answer is *NO* as long as

1. It is not a picture of a Child

2. The recipient is a Child.

If answer is *YES* to 1. or 2. it is Illegal

Question Answered.

I would suggest that you do not ask a follow up questing because you will get flamed on this site.


----------

